# What would you call this?



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

I guy here local has this for sale.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

The ******* Trike


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

wow... it's a hybrid!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

a bike from sons of anarchy lol


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like somethin that would rip your left leg off while riding it....Though looks like fun lol


----------



## RDWD (May 11, 2009)

My next purchase.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cojack said:


> Looks like somethin that would rip your left leg off while riding it....Though looks like fun lol


i thought the same thing!


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

It looks like it was a lawn mower. I think that is a briggs & stratton in it? 12hp? hay wheres the deck for it id mow my lawn with it!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It ends up with a chain drive to the SRA. Someone actually mounted a ATV disc brake on the rear axle. It's electric start. He tried to start it for me but fuel dripped out of the carb and it never would hit. I'd call it an accident waiting to happen.


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Deathtrap Trike.


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

A piece of s--t.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

junk


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

death on 3 wheels


----------



## TX4PLAY (Jan 18, 2009)

I think I remember a guy with a mohawk and spike shoulder pads riding that on Mad Max.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

That was a brave soul that put the air pressure to those 30 year old good year polyglass rear tires


----------

